

Google recommends not to use end-to-end encryption for GMail. Why? - kricko
https://twitter.com/Tutanota_de/status/596278452732452864

======
Arnt
Gmail is built around the idea of storing and searching your mail. How can
anyone think gmail will ever _really_ support anything that makes its search
function inoperative?

Independent of whether end-to-end encryption is a good idea, independent of
how much the gmail maintainers care about advertising revenue (compared to
their gmail-for-businesses product): How can anyone expect them to effectively
disable the core feature of their product?

~~~
higherpurpose
You can have your email downloaded locally and then you can search through it.
With PGP you can still search by metadata anyway.

~~~
Arnt
Sure, and only half-break the search function. Do you expect the gmail
developers to like that?

Maybe it's a good idea. Or not. But it sounds a lot easier to set up your own
server than to persuade the gmail developers to change the core priorities of
their system.

------
bruce487
Hilarious. Great idea to tell people: Give us all your data, else we can't
make your life convenient.

